# ***SOLD***Norco Indie 3 2011 frameset, 7005 alloy



## DCBassman (27 May 2019)

Ideally swap for some 9-speed EZ-Fire shifters and/or 11-36t 9-speed cassette.


----------



## 3narf (27 Jun 2019)

Hi, what size frame is it, please?


----------



## DCBassman (27 Jun 2019)

Damn, forgot to mark this sold, sorry!


----------

